# My how the times have changed...



## rrudolph

This gentleman is Joseph Baggers de Caster, born 1858. Photo is from the early 20th century. Things are much different in the percussion world now!


----------



## Figleaf

Those are some enormous drums! Probably wouldn't have sounded very loud on record though- did he make records? (I haven't noticed any drum solos on the records of that vintage I listen to, but mine are all vocal!)


----------



## matsoljare

That's just regular timpani. Is that a keyboard glockenspiel to the right though? And what in the world is to the lower right?


----------



## PetrB

matsoljare said:


> That's just regular timpani. Is that a keyboard glockenspiel to the right though? And what in the world is to the lower right?


keyboard glockenspiel = Celeste

Poor guy, though, only four tubular chimes vs. a chromatic set with a damper pedal~

...and on the right -- whoa, would love to know the name of that (and its historic lifespan, lol.) 
NB the nodes on the cylinder -- just like a music box, but those strike the long wooden 'teeth.' and set at five pitches, what a big thing for a limited effect it is!

I _want_ those two foundry bells, see he has a pair of 'antique cymbals,' and the marching band 'bell-tree' is a nice touch


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Ooh, how interesting!


----------



## elgar's ghost

rrudolph said:


> This gentleman is Joseph Baggers de Caster, born 1858. Photo is from the early 20th century. Things are much different in the percussion world now!
> 
> View attachment 53637


He could be this bloke's ancestor:

https://sp.yimg.com/ib/th?id=HN.608036497495229647&pid=15.1&P=0


----------



## Couac Addict

PetrB said:


> ...and on the right -- whoa, would love to know the name of that (and its historic lifespan, lol.)
> NB the nodes on the cylinder -- just like a music box, but those strike the long wooden 'teeth.' and set at five pitches, what a big thing for a limited effect it is!


Somewhere, Papageno is lying dead in a ditch. Or possibly the timpani is an acid bath.


----------



## Figleaf

matsoljare said:


> That's just regular timpani. Is that a keyboard glockenspiel to the right though? And what in the world is to the lower right?


Thank for the info, I thought a timpani was some kind of little thing like you shake at nursery school  (where most of my formal musical education took place, LOL) I'd better not try to guess what the rest of his percussion paraphernalia is!


----------



## Vaneyes

*"Babaloo!"*


----------



## bghill

Did they really play timpani tipped at an angle like that or was that just for the photo? I suppose if you're used to an angle from playing snare drum, it could make some kind of sense?


----------



## maestro267

PetrB said:


> keyboard glockenspiel = Celeste


I'm pretty sure the keyboard glockenspiel is a different instrument to the celeste. Messiaen calls for both celeste and keyboard glockenspiel in his Turangalila-Symphonie, along with a standard mallet glockenspiel.


----------



## Matt Nolan

Is that the R Rudolph I think it is? If so, hello, and I hope to see you again at PASIC.

Can you divulge the source of this photo?

Many thanks,
Matt.


----------



## rrudolph

Hi Matt,

It is indeed me. I will be at PASIC this year. I can't remember where I got that picture, but I think it might have appeared in his timpani method book http://www.worldcat.org/title/methode-de-timbales-et-instruments-a-percussion/oclc/11066796

See you in San Antonio!!


----------



## Matt Nolan

Great. Thanks. I hope that is the case - I ordered the book yesterday. I found this forum and your photo in the process of searching for it.

See you in San Antonio!



rrudolph said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> It is indeed me. I will be at PASIC this year. I can't remember where I got that picture, but I think it might have appeared in his timpani method book http://www.worldcat.org/title/methode-de-timbales-et-instruments-a-percussion/oclc/11066796
> 
> See you in San Antonio!!


----------



## Matt Nolan

PetrB said:


> ...and on the right -- whoa, would love to know the name of that (and its historic lifespan, lol.)
> NB the nodes on the cylinder -- just like a music box, but those strike the long wooden 'teeth.' and set at five pitches, what a big thing for a limited effect it is!
> 
> I _want_ those two foundry bells, see he has a pair of 'antique cymbals,' and the marching band 'bell-tree' is a nice touch


The wooden music box device is called a "Fusillade", it is to immitate the sound of gunshots being fired in a battle. The marching band bell tree has many names - Chinese Hat, Turkish Crescent, Jingling Johnny.

Best,
Matt.


----------



## Matt Nolan

bghill said:


> Did they really play timpani tipped at an angle like that or was that just for the photo? I suppose if you're used to an angle from playing snare drum, it could make some kind of sense?


Having received the book now, there are further photos inside, showing Baggers at the timpani alone. They are still set at that angle. I guess it must have been all the rage in those days.


----------

